# Estação Meteorológica de Évora - Aeródromo [IM] (01/05/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 13:58)

Ontem, dia 1 de Maio, ao passar mais uma vez pela estrada de Viana do Alentejo, em direcção a Évora e a 4 km da cidade, resolvi parar para tirar algumas fotografias à estação meteorológica do IM.
A estação meteorológica é composta por um termo-higrómetro colocado no interior de um radiation shield, a 1,50 m de altura, um detector de precipitação, um udómetro e dois anemómetros a 10 metros de altura, sendo que um deles pertence à estação automática e outro à instrumentação da clássica, partilhando toda a instrumentação o mesmo espaço, com a existência de um abrigo de Stevenson, para dar continuidade às medições efectuadas desde a instalação da primeira estação naquele local e para fazer as habituais comparações em relação à estação meteorológica automática, nomeadamente em relação às mínimas, máximas e registos das 9h, 12h, 15h e 18h, que entram normalmente para a elaboração das normais climatológicas.
A estação meteorológica é também composta pelos habituais termómetros de profundidade e pelo termómetro de obtenção das mínimas na relva, já que se trata de uma estação com um observador permanente.


----------



## actioman (2 Mai 2009 às 19:07)

Mais um excelente registo Daniel! 

A ver se algum dia te perdes por estas bandas e me descobres onde fica a bendita EMA aqui da terrinha! 

Obrigado pelo teu incansável e bastante útil trabalho.


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2009 às 20:22)

actioman disse:


> A ver se algum dia te perdes por estas bandas e me descobres onde fica a bendita EMA aqui da terrinha!



As duas estações (EMA e EMC) de Elvas estão na «Estação Nacional Melhoramento de Plantas» aos 208 metros, Estrada Gil Vaz, Elvas.
Agora ficamos à espera dum _station report_ teu


----------



## actioman (5 Mai 2009 às 01:53)

Vince disse:


> As duas estações (EMA e EMC) de Elvas estão na «Estação Nacional Melhoramento de Plantas» aos 208 metros, Estrada Gil Vaz, Elvas.
> Agora ficamos à espera dum _station report_ teu



Ainda hoje estive nessa área! Tinha um tempito livre e durante 1h andei por essa zona que era a que me parecia mais plausível, eu bem olhei para a entrada da ENMP e fiquei com um _feeling_. No entanto há um senão, pois como bem dizes fica na Estação Nacional Melhoramento de Plantas e aquilo é área restrita. A ver o que consigo fazer .

Em todo caso muito obrigado por me esclareceres enfim sobre a localização da bendita estação! 

Para já aqui deixo a localização da Estação Nacional de Melhoramento de Plantas, que fica na zona Este da cidade a caminho de Badajoz:


----------

